# Chevy C50 weight?



## Wood Hick

Anybody know the unloaded weight on a Chevy C50 flatbed ? Need to tow one about 60 miles, tow guy needs to know which truck to bring. Thanks !


----------



## loadthestove

Dont know about weight of truck,but strikes me odd that someone in the towing business would have to ask about how big a truck to use..


----------



## spacemule

Will be somewhere between six and fifteen thousand pounds.


----------



## Wood Hick

" Tow Guy" is a friend who happens to have some trucks that may or may not handle the job safely. Its a legitimate question, not a solicitation for wise asses ! Our concern is the weight may be too great to safely stop both vehicles, so i'm just looking for someone who may have the knowledge to share it. Anyone have an idea what an unladen C50 weighs ?


----------



## redprospector

Not sure on the C-50, but once upon a time I had a C-60 and an F-600. Both trucks had 6 yard dump beds, and both weighed right around 10,000 lbs. 
C-50 with a flatbed is probably a little lighter, but probably not much.

Andy


----------



## Blazin

:agree2: My C60 with a 6yrd 10ft dump weighs 9600.


----------



## Wood Hick

Thank you fellas! His "big" truck can tow 5 ton safely so I think we are in business, now I just have to find time to git r dun !


----------



## b.carson

Wood Hick said:


> " Tow Guy" is a friend who happens to have some trucks that may or may not handle the job safely. Its a legitimate question, not a solicitation for wise asses ! Our concern is the weight may be too great to safely stop both vehicles, so i'm just looking for someone who may have the knowledge to share it. Anyone have an idea what an unladen C50 weighs ?



Who is that tow guy? is he a member in here? still active? this worried towing heavier things which is twice heavier than my truck. bump!


----------

